# Poll: How strong is your (ideal) draw?



## ZDP-189

​
*How heavy is your ideal draw (peak force at full draw?)*

Under 5lbs (2.3kg) "kiddies"21.21%5-9lbs (4.1kg) "light"106.06%10-12lbs (5.4kg) "easy"2012.12%13-15lbs (6.8kg) "medium"2615.76%16-18lbs (8.2kg) "strong"4426.67%19-20lbs (9.1kg) "oooh heavy"2213.33%20-30lbs (13.6kg) "gorilla"1710.30%More than 30 lbs "monster"1810.91%No answer63.64%

*How long is your ideal draw?**

Under 24" (61cm)53.09%24" to 26" (66cm)74.32%27" to 28" (71cm)1710.49%29" to 30" (76cm)2716.67%31" to 32" (81cm)3018.52%33" to 34" (86 cm)2414.81%35" to 36" (91cm)1911.73%47" to 42" (107cm)95.56%43" to 48" (122cm)53.09%49" to 54" (137cm)53.09%55" to 60" (152cm)21.23%More than 60"53.09%No answer74.32%

*What is your ideal peak force (lbs) x max length (in)?***

Under 12553.16%126 to 17563.80%176 to 25053.16%251 to 350159.49%351 to 5001710.76%501 to 7001610.13%701 to 100063.80%1001 to 150021.27%Over 150074.43%No answer7950.00%


----------



## ZDP-189

The purpose of this poll is to help bandset designers understand what other shooters need.

*Important Notes:*

* Distance from the front of the fork tip to the back of the pouch.
**** Peak force x max length does not calculate actual energy stored, but it is useful to designers who may want to work out how to tune their bands. Just asking how long to make uncut bands or how much elongation to factor in would depend on lots of other variables like thickness and taper.
*Conversion:*

1 In = 2.54cm
1 lb = 0.454 kg
This is a public poll so other people will be able to see your votes.


----------



## Darb

I dont grasp that third category, and the poll wont let people vote unless they enter something for it, so I'll loiter on the sidelines until I do. If it's just the other two fields multiplied, clarify accordingly ?


----------



## JoergS

OK, have voted. Good thread!


----------



## ZDP-189

Darb said:


> I dont grasp that third category, and the poll wont let people vote unless they enter something for it, so I'll loiter on the sidelines until I do. If it's just the other two fields multiplied, clarify accordingly ?


You can now null vote.


----------



## Darb

Voted 16/31/496.


----------



## GreyOwl

Have voted. Interesting thread indeed.


----------



## Jaybird

I voted.


----------



## NoSugarRob

I deleted my vote because im not sure


----------



## NaturalFork

I dont know what my draw length is. I will estimate.


----------



## Itamar J

im not even sure how to calculate draw weight


----------



## Darb

You could post the make and length of bands you use, or using a fishing scale to duplicate the same draw you use.


----------



## PandaMan

I use the standard barnett bands (the orange tubes), I think they're about 9 inches long and my ideal draw length is about 47 inches. I don't know the draw weight, can someone tell me from that info?

Thanks,

PandaMan


----------



## Nico

I was uncertain to the rest of the poll questions but added my vote on the pull weight 20-30 lbs pull.

Not sure about the lengths as most of my bands before attached measure 9 inches its because of the kind of bands I use,
but a 10 inch band is good too.

Nick


----------



## harpersgrace

Sorry, I shot what feels good on a given day, all these facts and figures mean less than nothing to me...the day I have to use a slide rule (yes that's how old I am) or do calculations is the day I put them down and walk away...


----------



## ZDP-189

Yes, but enough people have an idea of what their ideal bandset feels like so that we already have a good distribution curve. This will be useful to anyone wanting to make a bandset to sell or to give to people who haven't specified a draw strength.


----------



## Martin

Thanks Dan, good post very interesting.
Martin


----------



## stelug

around 20 libs pull and 28 draw to wiche becomes 29 with the pouch. I am unsure about the math so added only first two numbers


----------



## bleachbone

love the idea of helping band set makers, now i know how strong to make them when i start selling bands


----------



## Devoman

Got mine in, hope I did it right


----------



## Hit and run

A little additional info regarding my vote:
Voted 3-6-4 which is the max I'm comfortable with (atm).
max ammo weight I have used is 3-4 gram (avg. 2 gram) pebbles.

However what I currently use are "light" "kiddies" bands because I'm working on my aim with (1 gram) 1/4" BBs. (measured my bands, turns out they are a bit under 2 kg.)


----------



## haertig

Well, my draw length is right about average per the poll results thus far, but I'm a whimp on the draw weight. I just target shoot with very light ammo so I like my bands in the "easy" (10-12lb) category.


----------



## slingshotvibe

i voted MONSTER heheh


----------



## KennyCannon

I use Thera Gold cut at 7.5" tapered 1" to .75" and draw right to the corner of my mouth.

I don't really know what the technicals of that is, but I know that with that setup, on the slingshot I use, I can aim very well.

At 10 yards, the tip of my top fork will put me in the black (3" circle).

At 25 yards, the middle of the top fork will put me in the black (8" circle).

At 40 yards, slightly below my top fork will put me in the black (55 drum lid).


----------



## ZDP-189

It's nice to see this poll is still active. Thanks for the bump! A lot of new members won't have voted.


----------



## Rapier

Darb said:


> I dont grasp that third category, and the poll wont let people vote unless they enter something for it, so I'll loiter on the sidelines until I do. If it's just the other two fields multiplied, clarify accordingly ?


I'd rather not vote null, seems counter productive. Could someone please explain the third catagory to me?


----------



## steveinessex

I can draw 75 lb in archery. I checked with a big spring weighing scale.
I guess i can do the same with a slingshot. As has been said in other threads though the draw weight on rubber is not as important as it is in archery. With rubber the speed of the rubber determines the final projectile speed not the draw weight!!


----------



## RedRubber

I voted, hope that helps.


----------



## cheese

i voted monster.weak bands bore me.


----------



## capnjoe

I went with the smallest everything. I am a meat popsicle from a spaghetti western.

Good luck with the metric system thing. All I know about kilos is they are white on the inside, brown on the outside, and very valuable. In Nicaragua the locals call them white lobsters because the Narcos throw them in the water when the policia chase them. When the wind and tide coincide they wash up on the beach to be picked up and sold back to the Narcos (drug dealers).


----------



## LVO

Draw weight doesn't necessarily translate to power. Pull a rope....now let go. Doesn't recoil very quick. 
I want the lightest draw and the most oomph going out the business end of the SS. There is a sliding scale depending on ammo desired and bands used. Start getting shaky when pull is too hard. All depends on what ammo I'm using that day and what I'm shooting at.


----------



## AussieShooter

What's the pull weight of triple thera band gold, straight 20mm cut, that's what i use for 15mm lead


----------



## Byudzai

wow, y'all like heavy draws. soon as the draw weight tops 10lbs I can't hit a thing anymore. my setup with looped 1/8" tubes has about a 7lb draw weight. zips them out there though -- enough for a squirrel.


----------



## pgandy

I draw at about 25# because being the lazy cuss I am I need something to keep my interest while doing my PT. It is for the same reason that I swing a 4.2# sword. After doing that for awhile one becomes surprised how much lighter the working knives used everyday become.


----------



## wll

pgandy said:


> I draw at about 25# because being the lazy cuss I am I need something to keep my interest while doing my PT. It is for the same reason that I swing a 4.2# sword. After doing that for awhile one becomes surprised how much lighter the working knives used everyday become.


Pgangy, I'm totally with you. Just got my scale and I'll be testing my tube poundage.

Just what folks want, more testing by me.....LOL, LOL.

wll


----------

